# Mes AirPods ne fonctionnent plus



## 99nights (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour 
J’ai regardé cette vidéo : 
https://youtu.be/I3N8ZLthh3s et j’ai fait comme  à 2:14 pour pouvoir nettoyer mes écouteurs de l’intérieur parce que j’avais énormément de problème de son (mes écouteurs étaient extrêmement sales avec un lavage régulier mais à l’extérieur) je me dis que c’est bon et hop je referme en faisant bien attention de ne pas avoir casser un fil ou quoi que se soit et là, mes écouteurs ne fonctionne plus du tout... ils se connectent mais aucun son ne sort  j’aimerai savoir si je les ai réellement cassé avant de devoir en acheter d’autres.. merci d’avance


----------



## 99nights (30 Avril 2021)

99nights a dit:


> Bonjour
> J’ai regardé cette vidéo :
> https://youtu.be/I3N8ZLthh3s et j’ai fait comme à 2:14 pour pouvoir nettoyer mes écouteurs de l’intérieur parce que j’avais énormément de problème de son (mes écouteurs étaient extrêmement sales avec un lavage régulier mais à l’extérieur) je me dis que c’est bon et hop je referme en faisant bien attention de ne pas avoir casser un fil ou quoi que se soit et là, mes écouteurs ne fonctionne plus du tout... ils se connectent mais aucun son ne sort  j’aimerai savoir si je les ai réellement cassé avant de devoir en acheter d’autres.. merci d’avance


Comme à 2:08 excusez-moi


----------



## Anthony (30 Avril 2021)

Ben…



99nights a dit:


> pour pouvoir nettoyer mes écouteurs de l’intérieur



Voilà.

(Si seulement il y avait des tutos sérieux sur le nettoyage des AirPods ! Si seulement ! https://www.watchgeneration.fr/wearables/2017/08/comment-nettoyer-vos-airpods-7129)


----------



## 99nights (30 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Ben…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J’avais lu cet article avant de faire ce truc machiavélique  mais c’est une manœuvre que je fais depuis trop longtemps et du coup j’ai trop enfoncé les saletés au fond de mes écouteurs malheureusement :/ 
bon ben du coup adieux mes AirPods


----------



## Anthony (30 Avril 2021)

99nights a dit:


> bon ben du coup adieux mes AirPods


Sauf miracle, oui. Ces bidules ne sont pas faits pour être ouverts.


----------



## 99nights (30 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Sauf miracle, oui. Ces bidules ne sont pas faits pour être ouverts.


Merci pour la clarification en tout cas! J’espère que d’autres énergumènes tomberont sur ce sujet avant d'ouvrir leurs AirPods


----------



## daffyb (30 Avril 2021)

99nights a dit:


> Merci pour la clarification en tout cas! J’espère que d’autres énergumènes tomberont sur ce sujet avant d'ouvrir leurs AirPods


Tu as surtout regardé un auto d'ouverture de faux airPod alors forcément ça ne marche pas vraiment pareil !


----------

